# Ebay Betrug



## Unregistriert (7 Februar 2010)

Hallo,
ich verkaufe PaySafeKarten in Ebay und um mich vor betrügern zu schützen habe ich ein 2tes PayPal Konto mit falschen Daten erstellt,wo ich das Geld erhalte und auf mein echtes PayPal Konto überweise.
Weil der "Käufer" mit falschen PayPal und Bankdaten bezahlt hat,wird der echte besitzer bald merken das das Geld weg ist,und wird die Zahlung zurückbuchen.
Da habe ich mir gedacht OK schließt du dann einfach das falsche Konto,dann können die mir das auch nicht wegbuchen.
Ich habe mehrere E-Mails von Ebay erhalten in dennen steht das ich keine Geschäfte mit dem Käufer ausserhalb von Ebay unternehmen soll,und das es wahrscheinlich ein Betrüger ist.
Desswegen denke ich ist es besser ich warte jetzt ein wenig,bis er seine TaT zugibt oder was weiss ich.
Es handelt sich um 300€ PaySafeCard gegen 500€ die er mir via PayPal überwiesen hat.
Ich habe Ebay kontaktiert damit die mir sagen ob es wirklich ein Betrüger ist oder nicht,weil das Ebay Konto des "Käufers" geschlossen wurde.
Der "Käufer" meinte dazu er hätte es selber geschlossen,und er wäre gerade nicht in Deutschland,desswegen wäre das Telefonieren etwas teuer!
Meine Frage jetzt wer hat recht und wer tut etwas falsches?
Meine E-Mail:  [...]  und ICQ [...]

Bei Leuten die mir helfen können bitte ich sie sich bei mir zu melden!

Vielen Dank!

MfG

_[Persönliche Daten entfernt. (bh)]_
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php


----------



## Reducal (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ebay Betrug*

Woher soll ebay wissen, ob das ein Betrüger ist, nur weil womöglich was unrund läuft. Ist doch bei dir genau so! Ein faked PayPal-Konto zeugt nicht gerade von Seriösität und wer Paysafe-Karten (oder deren 16 stelligen PIN Codes) unter dem Nennwert verkauft, sollte sich Gedanken um deren Herkunft machen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Februar 2010)

*Betreibst Du Geldwäsche?*

Hallo!

Habe ich das richtig gelesen, daß Du eine PaySaveCard im Wert von 300 Euro die man genau für den Betrag an jeder Tankstelle bekommt, für 500 Euro verkauft hast? Da ist doch ganz eindeutig klar, daß hier Betrug im Spiel ist und jemand Geld aus gehackten Konten wäscht. Meiner Meinung nach machst Du Dich strafbar. Du machst nichts anderes, als die sogenannten "Finanzagenten". Der Trick mit 2 eBay-Konten dürfte nicht funktionieren, da die Zahlungen erst nach ca. 3 Wochen freigegeben werden. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (18 Februar 2010)

*AW: Betreibst Du Geldwäsche?*

Schick mir mal ne PN, dann geb ich Dir ein paar Tips.


----------



## maaax (19 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ebay Betrug*

Letztens bekam ich eine mail von "paypal".
Darin stand, dass es aufgrund eines datenverlustes meine Daten neu eingeben müsste. Die mail war (zu meinem glück) als spam gekennzeichnet und ich löschte sie :-D:-D:-D.


----------

